# program culminated in the election



## hhtt

"A massive tax and governmental reform program approved by the 28th legistlature *culminated* in the November general election."

Yukarıdaki cümleyi nasıl Türkçe'ye çevirebiliriz?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

"A massive tax and governmental reform program approved by the 28th legistlature *culminated* in the November general election."

Etkili vergi ve devlet reform ( yeniden yapılanma ) programı , Kasım genel seçimlerinde onaylanan , bir araya getirilmiş ( konsensusa varılmış / kabul edilmiş )  28. mevzuatı.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Massive - Hacimli, masif, kalın


----------



## hhtt

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> "A massive tax and governmental reform program approved by the 28th legistlature *culminated* in the November general election."
> 
> Etkili vergi ve devlet reform ( yeniden yapılanma ) programı , Kasım genel seçimlerinde onaylanan , bir araya getirilmiş ( konsensusa varılmış / kabul edilmiş )  28. mevzuatı.



Culminate hangi kelimeye karşılık geliyor?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Merhaba,

culmination - bir yerde toplanma, bir araya getirilme

Kolay Gelsin !


----------



## hhtt

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> culmination - bir yerde toplanma, bir araya getirilme
> 
> Kolay Gelsin !



Bence hatalı çünkü culminate'in anlamı en yüksek noktaya ulaşmak.

culminate - WordReference.com İngilizce-Türkçe Sözlük

Ayrıca cümlenin örnek olarak geçtiği tanım da bu şekildeydi."To reach a climax or point of highest development."

Yani culminate bir araya gelmeyle ilgili olamaz.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Ben aslen " Toplanma " , olarak biliyorum.

Teşekkürler.


----------

